# Broken Blade Adapter on Lawn Mower



## DT1986 (May 3, 2018)

Hi Folks,

I have managed crack the the blade adapter that holds the mower blade to the shaft  . I think this has to do with the amount of torque that is applied to the bolt when fastening it to the shaft.

I removed the mower blade, sharpened it and bolted it back on. Nothing seemed unusual. I am not sure if I applied too much or too little torque that as soon I started the mower I heard noises coming from the deck that I knew was not normal. Sounded like metal banging against something.

When I took the blade apart I saw that blade adapter was abnormally stuck to the shaft. I had to apply force to remove it; usually it just slides right off. It had moved so much out of its normal position that the key on the adapter that fits in to the groove on the shaft broke off.

Do you think it's cause I sharpened the bladed unevenly? or is a torque issue? :?

What am I doing wrong here? anyone else experience this?

Perplexed and full of questions...


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Could you post pictures of the affected parts?


----------



## Sam23 (May 2, 2018)

Did you replace the blade adapter? How much was it. I here sometimes it can be more then the blade.


----------

